# Phila PA Bucky 1-2yr M at Pacca



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Bucky
Bucky (A06918682) is a handsome cream and black male German Shepherd 1-2
years old. Poor Bucky came in a stray and is really unused to being on a
leash- that is how he got his name, because on the leash he will buck like
a little pony. Bucky is really sweet and likes people and seems to like
other dogs. Photo at:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3031/3113640137_b96ccb02bb_b.jpg


Natalie Smith
Community Programs Coordinator
PAWS/PACCA
111 W. Hunting Park Ave
Philadelphia, PA 19140
http://www.phillypaws.org
267-385-3800 x114
cell: 215-852-3999


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*sorry about the size*


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Dogs in Pacca have very little time!!!! I am a hour away if anyone needs help!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

also at this same shelter:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=904091&page=1#Post904091


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Both dogs I feel would be easy fosters and highly adoptable! I don't think you wouldn't have them very long. These 2 guy I felt are keepers. They are both really good looking.Who every fosters them could be foster failures(people who foster and fall in love and can't give them up)

Bucky only Bucked once. I guess he's getting better and his name will have to be changed. He is a 6 to 12 month smaller gs. He is also black and cream. I think he needs his confidence bulit up which I don't think will be very hard. He is young and needs some guidance. I thought Bucky did pretty good and leash. He was fine with cats and other dogs.He is very loving and wanted to he right next to you. I think it makes him feel secure because he is scared at PACCA. If I took a step he took a step. He would move right next to me whenever I moved. He is sweet sweet sweet! He needs to put some weight on. He was really hard to put back. I did get a little teary."


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I can help with pu if anyone wants.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Aeroforz1 (Apr 25, 2007)

I could take both GSD's from this shelter if transport to State College, PA could be arranged. Any sponsorship towards vetting and/or their spay/neuter would be appreciated as well. If there is anyone who can help please let me know.

Call or email me if you think you can help. Phone = 814-360-4955
Email = [email protected]

Mary Ann and a few others on here are familiar with my rescue but for those who might not be my rescue is

Saving Shelter Dogs of Central PA


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I am sending you a pm.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

any update?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I have heard that they are being pulled by a rescue. I have no confirmation on this just yet.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

